# Help for knowing your subtypes/instinctual variants



## zallla (Oct 11, 2011)

*Short introduction*We are using all of these, self-preservation, sexual and social instinct, but just tend to use some of them more than others. So the strenghts and the order of these is what matters.
​*Self-preservation (sp)*


preoccupied with your own survival
having an ongoing search for well-being and focus on the self and your own world
defining yourself in terms of the survival and physical well-being - _"What are my physical needs and desires?"_

desire for material security --> focus on food, shelter, physical safety, your home
projecting conserved energy, grounded, somber, heavy, serious
solving problems by looking inward - _"I'm on my own."_

strengths: good at life-management skills
weaknesses: emphasizing survival, forgetting to live


*Sexual/intimate/one-to-one (sx)*



preoccupied with one-to-one relationships
defining yourself in terms of the mate and the relationship - _"How am I perceived by my partner?"_

desire for being desirable and finding/being with a mate, _"the other half"_, meeting friends one at a time and having special or mystical spiritual experiences

projecting intense energy, displaying strength and beauty
solving problems by looking to the mate - _"I cannot be whole without my other half."_

strengths: talent for one-to-one intimacy, deep friendships
weaknesses: high expectations and push-pull patterns of relationships, the risk of becoming jealous, dependent, possessive and unrealistically romantic


*Social (so)*



preoccupied with groups of people
defining yourself in terms of the others - _"How am I perceived by the group?"_

having an ongoing search for groups, there are safety and security in numbers

desire for community, recognition, popularity, honor, status and social acceptance
projecting split energy, more scattered and superficial, to make a good impression
solving problems by looking outward - _"My value depends on the opinion of the group."_

strengths: gregarious people-person, serving the group, working for common good
weaknesses: losing yourself in the group, unable to be alone, prone to conflicts about the desires of the group and your own


*There is a list of questions (I found them in here), answer yes/no and compare the scores. For example, if you get 10 for self-preservation, 7 for social and 3 for sexual, your subtypes are sp/so/sx.*


*Self -preservation*

1. Do you tend to save money and are cautious about spending it?
2. Are you security oriented? Ready to protect yourself, those close to you and your resources?
3. Are you fairly consistent? Like things known and regular? No big changes?
4. Do you dislike taking big risks unless it's a "sure" thing?
5. Are you fairly private? Not revealing too much to strangers?
6. Do you tend to be introverted?
7. Do you understand money? Securities? Investments?
8. Do you tend to plan for the future? Ready for emergencies?
9. Are you concerned about health? Safety? Comfort? Home? Hearth?
10. Are you worried about what may go wrong? Tend to imagine worse case scenarios?
11. Do you like things spelled out? Details? Exact information? Guarantees?
12. In relationships do you take care of others financially?



*Sexual*

1. Do you define yourself through a romantic or close partnership? Is closeness with another person of paramount importance?
2. Do you like intense energy, particularly in relating to people? Are you energized when you have a revealing conversation or engagement with another, particularly a special other?
3. Do you tend to focus more attention on close relationships than money?
4. Does money relate to how a partner will see you more than security for yourself?
5. Are money and resources less for self and more to please an intimate other?
6. Does your attention go more to how well you relate to a partner or potential partner than to other concerns?
7. Would others describe you as dramatic? Do you like to go deep with things?
8. Do you tend to be in the moment and not think as much about the future or your future security?
9. Do you have an urge to merge? Do you "lose yourself" with an important other at times?
10. Do you like risk taking? New experiences? Tend to get bored without enough stimulation particularly in the area of relationships?
11. Are you focused more on connection with another and forget your own priorities?
12. Do you focus a lot on sexuality, romantic fantasies or mystical spiritual experiences?



*Social*

1. Do you need or really like social validation?
2. Is social image important to you?
3. Do you have desires/fantasies of being rewarded in a social or public arena?
4. Do you think about your affect on others, groups, organizations, and the world?
5. Is it very important to you to look good in public, groups, work, and the world? Is name recognition important, either yours or others?
6. Are you upset if you don't get enough validation, reward for the hard and creative work you do in a social context or for a social cause?
7. Are you involved in groups, organizations and team oriented activities?
8. Is belonging to special groups or being a leader of a group important to you?
9. Are you strongly upset if you feel not included or rejected by a group or family or not invited to a social event?
10. Do you make your money through your association with groups affecting a large number of people?
11. Do you get really upset if you make a social faux pas? Do you think about and plan out how you will be or present yourself in public?
12. Are you the social instigator and connector in your family?






*I hope these will help someone, at least I found them very helpful*:happy:


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

;_; thankyousomuch, I really appreciate it. You are awesome!

*Self -preservation:* 11

*Sexual:* 7

*Social:* 5

 according to za family -.- I am selfish...lol...not evil selfish but more like ignorant selfish.


----------



## suicidal_orange (May 6, 2010)

Thanks Zallla :happy:

I scored Sx/Sp/So (8 6 0) but I'm pretty sure being a 5 increases Sp and decreases So...


----------



## zallla (Oct 11, 2011)

Rim said:


> ;_; thankyousomuch, I really appreciate it. You are awesome!


:blushed: Thanks! I'm happy you liked it. Don't know about that awesome, though - perhaps I'm just an unhealthy Two wishing for others to like me and thus trying to please and help  But I love to help - I can't help it roud: Btw, I love your current signature, @Rim!! It is so cool.




asmit127 said:


> Thanks Zallla :happy:
> 
> I scored Sx/Sp/So (8 6 0) but I'm pretty sure being a 5 increases Sp and decreases So...


You're welcome, I'm happy I could help :happy: I think so too... Different theories and conditions overlap, at least in my opinion. Before realizing the true extent of my awful pleasing nature, I thought I'm a Six. I didn't feel like I had sp first when reading the descriptions of different subtypes but still, sp Six felt best when I read the descriptions of Six's subtypes. I don't know, maybe it was just due to my anxiousness I've had recently because I wasn't like a Six when I was younger... Anyway, I've always preferred being one-to-one but sx Six never felt like me. However, sx Two is much, much more like me. And, when I felt very depressed, I thought I'm a so Four or a so Five because those were described as a shy, withdrawn types - the first shameful of herself and the latter just wanting to be on her own. So, no wonder a depressed person would think those might be her types  *It helps when you try to determine the true motivations behind everything... Why you do what you do is highly revealing.*


----------



## suicidal_orange (May 6, 2010)

zallla said:


> It helps when you try to determine the true motivations behind everything... Why you do what you do is highly revealing.


 That's the worst thing about being a 5 - it's easy to go years learning and preparing but actually doing? Scary stuff! 

I've never had a proper relationship and I don't seek out groups/clubs to fit in with but I don't look after myself or plan for the future much either. I can really relate to the 5 Sx "I only have enough for one other so I have to be sure I've found the right one" but it seems silly that until I was 23 I shunned the idea of relationships completely and even since then I've made no effort to find one. Unless that's what it is to be unhealthy? 

I need a book or five, I've made a thread to request it too :laughing:


----------



## zallla (Oct 11, 2011)

asmit127 said:


> I need a book or five, I've made a thread to request it too :laughing:


If I ever write one, I'll promise to send you a copy :tongue: Don't get too excited though, with my passive nature it'll take two hundred years to actually do it


----------



## Aerorobyn (Nov 11, 2009)

Sp: 9
Sx: 4
So: 8

Sp/So or So/Sp according to your test/questions. 

Instinctual variants have always been the most difficult part of the enneagram for me to pinpoint on myself. I've been trying to think of it in terms of how I have been for the majority of my life (from as far back into my childhood as I can remember) and when I do that, this is what I come up with: for the majority of my life, I have been the most concerned about social ties. I feel that if most of the world sees me as a 'special' person, then all else will fall into place. Reading the questions you posted, I believe that the social variant that has been dominant for most of my life, but over the years I have been more concerned with just doing my own thing and trying to worry less about the social world will perceive me; however, it doesn't always work that way - I typically always find myself running back to, "I need to do it this way. This is the way that will most likely get me the most social recognition." The truth is, I really need/want/desire recognition in the things I do - that keeps me sane, for the most part. With all of this, I'm inclined to believe that I could possibly be So/Sp. 


This is the description for the So/Sp type six that I found: 



> Social/self-pres
> 
> This type appears One-like also, but for different reasons. This time, the social instinct combines with the self-pres to give this subtype *a strong desire to know where they fit within the group*, with whom they can make strong alliances. Conversely, *they can counterphobicaly oppose groups.* They are usually political in some form. Adhering to rules is seen as very important to this type. They *have issues with authority, such as distrusting reactively* or trusting too vehemently. This is the result of their *lack of a close connection to people* (a function of the undeveloped sexual instinct). Their allegiance is not to individuals but to a group of like-minded others. This subtype could possibly find themselves in jobs such as with the police of firefighting force, and in such professions where it is possible to *identify with a group which has* clearly defined rules and *purposes. *On the up side, these are people with a strong moral compass; they *can be counted on to do the right thing.* They do volunteer work. They become politicians. They are generally solid people. On the down side, their *"us against them" thinking* can turn into bigotry, paranoia, and "playing the martyr."
> 
> *In relationships, they can appear almost Two-like sometimes.* Their need for people in their lives, coupled with the sexual instinct being last, causes them to *worry about the close bonds they have with others and can also cause them to "go towards" while at the same time requiring validation about the strength of the bond.* On the down side, they *can become very critical of others when they fear their differences.* *Their need to find security within the group is threatened when others don’t do things the way they do or think the way they think.* This occurs mostly when this subtype is unhealthy. When they are healthier, the differences between themselves and others are not bothersome and may even be seen as reassuring.



And then the description for So/Sp in general: 



> soc/sp
> This type is often the *most comfortable in group settings*, but *tends to be a bit formal and awkward in one to one relations.* This is the natural political type, affiliating themselves with groups or theories which best defend their social and material interests. They may *lack warmth and individual identity and this could lead to problems in forming meaningful relationships* outside of a shared social interest. The motivation for this type is to attain status within their chosen sphere - the "social climber."


I can relate quite a bit, especially the part about preferring group over one-to-one relations - I tend to 'shy away' from most get-togethers that involve less than three other people. I think the hardest part is probably the fact that I generally don't like most people, but I feel like they're needed a lot of times. 

Source from the above information.


----------



## zallla (Oct 11, 2011)

Btw, for anyone interested here are several other tests about instinctual variants. However, I do recommend reading at least some descriptions, not just testing... Even when tests can be so much fun :tongue:

Enneagram Test with Instinctual Variant results

http://similarminds.com/cgi-bin/variant.pl


----------



## Giovanni (Nov 25, 2011)

Very useful overview.
The questions confirmed what I already had figured out about me, with Self preservation in first place (10), followed by Sexual (7) and only 3 for Social.
I also found very interesting, in the same page you linked to, 
the explanation of the role that the 3 istincts play, according to their order:


These areas will fall into a certain order for you, depending on how eachplays out in your life.

Dominant Subtype -
This is the instinct that concerns you the most. This is the one that you put the most effort into, that you struggle with and think about the most, that you try to be good at. It's the one that absorbs your mind the most and tends to throw you off center. On one hand you are good at it, on the other you often worry about it.

Middle Subtype -
This instinct is more natural and the easiest of the three subtype areas for you. It requires the least energy. You generally have fewer problems in this area of your life.

Last Subtype -
This is the instinct that you pay the least attention or even neglect. It's the one you try not to think about, that causes stress precisely because of your avoidance of it in your life.


----------



## suicidal_orange (May 6, 2010)

zallla said:


> Btw, for anyone interested here are several other tests about instinctual variants. However, I do recommend reading at least some descriptions, not just testing... Even when tests can be so much fun :tongue:
> 
> Enneagram Test with Instinctual Variant results
> 
> http://similarminds.com/cgi-bin/variant.pl


Your second link is broken, it should be Enneagram Variant Test :happy:


----------



## Runvardh (May 17, 2011)

8, 11, 4

sx/sp still holding up.  I kind of had to laugh at question 12 for sx as my thoughts, at times, can be bitter sweet, auto-erotic torture.


----------



## BroNerd (Nov 27, 2010)

7: sp
8: sx
10: so

I gotta understand money or I'll fail business school, 

As for the other test...


Sexual	|||||||||||||||||||||	62%
Social	|||||||||||||||||||||	70%
Self Preservation	||||||||||||||||||	54%

But for me, money is about improving social status and providing financial security to the people I care for.
I don't need much money for myself- except for paying off loans and other necessities (I still live with my parents at this time)..I don't really spend much money on myself and I can't ever see myself doing so-unless it's for something that would improve my desirability to others. 

But I have gotten a ridiculously expensive piece of jewelry for an ex gf [when we were still dating of course].


----------



## suicidal_orange (May 6, 2010)

> These areas will fall into a certain order for you, depending on how eachplays out in your life.
> 
> Dominant Subtype -
> This is the instinct that concerns you the most. This is the one that you put the most effort into, that you struggle with and think about the most, that you try to be good at. It's the one that absorbs your mind the most and tends to throw you off center. On one hand you are good at it, on the other you often worry about it.
> ...


Based on this I'm Social second - feeling happy to have a role using my knowledge is certainly the easiest thing for me. Sx/So people are usually intense though, and I don't think I am at all


----------



## unico (Feb 3, 2011)

sp: 11
sx: 9
so: 4

This sounds about right to me I'm self-preservationist, but my sexual variant is also strong.


----------



## sodden (Jul 20, 2009)

Thanks @zalla. I did everything, averaged my scores and sx came out .25% higher than sp. Guess they're pretty much equal.


----------



## ImminentThunder (May 15, 2011)

SP - 7
SX - 11
SO - 2 


Sexual	||||||||||||||||||||||||||||	90%
Social |||	10%
Self Preservation	||||||||||||||||||	58%

Sx/sp as usual. ^^


----------



## cyamitide (Jul 8, 2010)

I found these descriptions and tables to be very helpful for determining my stacking:
Instinctual Variants
Enneagram and Instincts


----------



## Giovanni (Nov 25, 2011)

Very interesting links, particularly the first one. I really enjoyed the article.


----------



## BroNerd (Nov 27, 2010)

Those links seem to confirm that I am a so/sx. 
I especially like the following distinction between so/sx and sx/so. 
so/sx
Motivation: to create lasting connections with those they are interested in - the "best friend."

sx/so
Motivation: to impact others, question assumptions, challenge convention.

so/sx is clearly a stronger motivator for me..my focus is on creating really strong bonds of friendship or romantic ones.
I also do notice that so/sx is a lighter type in general.

But in the second link, I can relate to the sx 6 archetypes better than the so 6 archetypes [too focused on community and group cohesiveness..I am more willing to shake things up if I think something's wrong but I'm sure a lot of Social Six types do so] but on the whole Social is a better fit for me.

Finally, I am way too aware of group dynamics to not be a Social-first type.


----------



## zallla (Oct 11, 2011)

Hmm, any idea which stacking is mostly related to Fours?


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

LucidDream said:


> Hmm, any idea which stacking is mostly related to Fours?


o.o doesn't matter, but each stacking makes for a slightly different 4.


----------



## Jennywocky (Aug 7, 2009)

SX = 1, 2, 3, 6, 7, 9, 10, 11, 12 = 9 items
SP = 1, 3, 4, 6, 10, 11 = 6 items
SO = 4, 9, 11 = 3 items


I think the working styles here are impacted by experience as well and align with some types of JCG function use. (For example, Si strength is likely to correlate to Soc-Pres style.)

I would class myself early in life, growing up in the mbti SJ world, as much more SP with just a strong SX leaning. What's funny is that the older I got and the more I divorced myself from that world of prudence and security and risk-management, the more SX-dom I became and the less-SP. I really didn't need all those things or want them, but I was left with anxiety if I didn't have them; but the more I came into my own, the more I could just focus on what I realized I did want.

I think the MBTI/enneagram types involved also create interesting interplay, though. I don't identify with the clingy and possessive part of SX. I *feel* it strongly; I remember writing a letter to one of my closest friends years ago when he got married because he had a wife now, and I just wanted him to know that even with the likely distance that would occur because his energy needed to be directed toward her, I would always care about him and consider him one of my closest friends. But the independence and detached/non-clingy INTx nature refuses to possess the other even if the emotion would like to. Ti rationality interferes with the possessive streak of SX; the depth comes more about confidances and knowing, rather than "possessing."


----------



## Runvardh (May 17, 2011)

LucidDream said:


> Hmm, any idea which stacking is mostly related to Fours?


It seems sx is popular, but as Rim said different stackings just make different flavours. I say taste the rainbow and see what fits. Want a lick?


----------



## Spades (Aug 31, 2011)

I've been struggling with sx vs so for my second one since my sp is so strong. Let's give these a go:

SP: 7
SX: 4
SO: 4

I'm actually discarding these results because I do not think they were presented well, especially SX. It also seemed like it was purely meant to find your dominant one, not the second one. Ah well.


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

Spades said:


> I've been struggling with sx vs so for my second one since my sp is so strong. Let's give these a go:
> 
> SP: 7
> SX: 4
> ...


Here is how I think about it. One stands out because you lean on it more. The other two don't really matter all that much, because you don't lean as strongly on either. You may also want to consider how your core type factors into this. Sp for example makes type 6 warmer and friendlier which can be confused for social vibe (but really it is just a defense mechanism, to disarm people and make them less hostile). Other types may manifest stuff in different ways.

I went back to Sp from So for example...because of one simple thing...:\ I suck at keeping in touch and maintaining relationships. Doesn't mean I don't care, I just forget because it isn't as important.


----------



## Spades (Aug 31, 2011)

Rim said:


> Here is how I think about it. One stands out because you lean on it more. The other two don't really matter all that much, because you don't lean as strongly on either. You may also want to consider how your core type factors into this. Sp for example makes type 6 warmer and friendlier which can be confused for social vibe (but really it is just a defense mechanism, to disarm people and make them less hostile). Other types may manifest stuff in different ways.
> 
> I went back to Sp from So for example...because of one simple thing...:\ I suck at keeping in touch and maintaining relationships. Doesn't mean I don't care, I just forget because it isn't as important.


You have a good point. I think it actually varies depending on your core type. For example, if I was 8, I would probably be sp/so, if I was 9, I would be sp/sx. If I was 5, I would be sp/so, if I was 6, I'd be sp/sx. This site has descriptions of how each variant manifests in each type.


----------



## Unicorntopia (Jun 18, 2010)

I am still sx/sp but I wish I were sp/so so I would not be in the situation I am in right now.


----------



## Owfin (Oct 15, 2011)

From this and other things, I wonder how I could have thought that I was sp/sx. I am sp/so. I don't try to adapt myself to fit a group, but I do tend to not want to do something that would turn my friends against me. I can disagree with their opinions, but it is more like I'm afraid of scorning them.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

Sp: 9
Sx: 5
So: 0

I thought the questions leaned heavily toward certain E types though
Sp leaned 6, Sx leaned 7 and So leaned 2 and 3

I probably would have scored higher on Sx if half the questions weren't about prioritizing it over Sp.


----------

